
USA Today goes social: lots of complaints in the comments, but it's actually pretty well done - phil
http://www.usatoday.com/news/community-features.htm#uslPageReturn
======
Alex3917
USA Today completely misses the boat.

The reason the traditional first date used to be dinner and a movie was
because the movie gives you something to talk about during dinner.

People read the paper for the same reason. It gives them social currency when
they're talking to their friends. If you want to design a social community
around your product, you have to design it so that enhances your product's
core value proposition.

Instead of being about all about the reader, this new redesign is all about
USA Today. The website looks like it was designed by a team of DMV employees
and then sprinkled with banner ads.

Not to mention that it's five years too late.

------
danielha
It's a positive thing that they're attempting to involve their community, but
it's another thing when they don't understand their community in the first
place.

~~~
phil
I think the question is, are the complaints they're getting facebook news feed
type complaints? Or netscape.com relaunch type complaints?

One goes away when people get used to the newness. The other destroys any hope
you had for a community.

